# Games slow on SiS Mirage 3



## tmkilani (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,
I have a SiS Mirage 3 Video card (256 MB up to 320 MB).
Every game i play is very slow, even games that don't require high video card requirements play very slow. I have played GTA: San Andreas, FIFA 07, Motogp 07,...etc. and they are all slow, i have had a Nvidia video card i think about 128 MB which is less than the SiS video card and all the games used to play on it well. 

What is the problem? Is it from my PC? Or is just SiS video cards are not designed for gaming?:4-dontkno


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea that SiS Mirage 3 seems to just be a very basic video card.


----------

